
Traveling to the Bay Area. Who should I meet in the startup community? - transburgh

======
transburgh
I will be in the Bay area from 5/30-6/1. Im already going to SF Beta. Who else
should I attempt to meet I understand it is a very open question. I'm looking
for bloggers or other social media personalities.

